# Boas > Tree Boas >  Finally a ETB Owner!!!

## KMG

I was cruising the locals recently and came across what was listed as a tame ETB. Its a couple years old and said to be female. Well today I went to check her out and sure enough she came right out of her cage and into my hands without even a hiss. She is absolutely amazing so of course she came home with me. I don't really have a great pic as I wanted to get her settling in but I did get this one. Ill also add one from the listing. 

I have always wanted a ETB from the time I got back into the hobby and I have finally made it happen.

----------

_Albert Clark_ (11-17-2016),_Ashley96_ (11-18-2017),*Bogertophis* (05-31-2018),_Caitlin_ (05-25-2020),_cristacake_ (11-17-2016),Eavlynn (11-17-2016),_EDR_ (11-17-2016),_Fraido_ (11-16-2016),Gio (11-16-2016),_jmcrook_ (11-17-2016),_Jus1More_ (12-10-2017),_ladywhipple02_ (05-31-2017),_redshepherd_ (11-17-2016),_rock_ (06-01-2018),_Sauzo_ (11-16-2016),_Sonny1318_ (11-17-2016)

----------


## Sauzo

Wow! Nice score man. I always wanted an ETB and GTP but it just wasn't in the cards...yet  :Wink:  Nice that you got a tame one. Eliminates the work on your part lol. Watch the guy gave her a sedative to mellow her out and once it wears off, you will have a tube of whirling teeth. J/K lol. Grats again.

----------

*Bogertophis* (05-31-2018),KMG (11-16-2016)

----------


## Gio

Outstanding!

I want to hear about the similarities and differences between these guys and the GTP. I can usually tell them apart based on head scale configuration and the heat pits, but I want to hear about habits, temperament and other things.

Congrats, you deserve this one!

----------

_Caitlin_ (05-25-2020),KMG (11-16-2016),_Team Slytherin_ (05-31-2018)

----------


## KMG

Thanks fellow keepers!

Im excited to finally have one!!!! But yall know how that goes. 

Like with any snake the care sheets are all over the place on both. However, it seems that most agree with the conditions I have been providing for my GTP so Im going to start with that.

----------

Gio (11-17-2016),_Team Slytherin_ (05-31-2018)

----------


## KMG

Her cage is ordered. I went with another cage like my GTP is in from PVC Cages. I got her a 36x24x24 with rhp, led light, and perches. So now Ill be waiting on this and my T8. Exciting stuff!!!!

----------

Gio (11-17-2016)

----------


## redshepherd

This is just amazing!!! I'm so jealous! I also wanted another ETB to go alongside my GTP! And that's epic that she's so tame too!

PVC Cages is the way to go, they're so high quality and classy looking.

----------

KMG (11-17-2016)

----------


## EDR

Such a cool pickup enjoy. I was wondering why he wasn't biting the crap outta your hand in those pics but lucky you got a tamed one.

----------

KMG (11-17-2016)

----------


## Eavlynn

She's beautiful, congratulations! A docile temperament is fantastic as well. I'll take some of your luck if you have any to spare: )

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------

KMG (11-17-2016)

----------


## Albert Clark

Congrats K! She looks so healthy too. Nice find. ENJOY.  :Good Job:

----------

KMG (11-17-2016)

----------


## rlditmars

Beautiful pick up. Always thought that ETBs and GTPs were two of the coolest constrictors, for their color and for the way they perch. Congrats!

----------

KMG (11-17-2016)

----------


## Fraido

Lovely!

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk

----------

KMG (11-17-2016)

----------


## KMG

Some more pics. 







URL=http://s1151.photobucket.com/user/KMGBulldog/media/20161117_142642_zpssra9ckls.jpg.html][/URL]

----------

_cristacake_ (11-17-2016),Eavlynn (11-18-2016),Gio (11-17-2016),Maddlesrain (11-17-2016)

----------


## redshepherd

I'm jealous to the 10th power! What a nice ETB! ;;

----------

KMG (11-17-2016)

----------


## Maddlesrain

Absolutely beautiful animal! Wow!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

KMG (11-17-2016)

----------


## Gio

> Her cage is ordered. I went with another cage like my GTP is in from PVC Cages. I got her a 36x24x24 with rhp, led light, and perches. So now Ill be waiting on this and my T8. Exciting stuff!!!!


Love it!

Everything that's good about keeping snakes is going on with you right now.

I enjoy the excitement of the caging, the animal and all the "newness" that comes with it.

Not long ago I got my last snake and your post takes me back to that feeling.

----------

KMG (11-17-2016)

----------


## jmcrook

Congrats on the new addition! I feel even more compelled to pick up the GTP my buddy has at his store now. For the meantime I'll just live vicariously through your gorgeous boa. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

KMG (11-17-2016)

----------


## KMG

> Congrats on the new addition! I feel even more compelled to pick up the GTP my buddy has at his store now. For the meantime I'll just live vicariously through your gorgeous boa. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Let me help with the GTP too. LOL!







I LOVE THE BLUE!!!

----------

Eavlynn (11-18-2016),_jmcrook_ (11-17-2016)

----------


## KMG

So Ive now had my ETB for a week and all has been going really well. She even took a rat a few days after coming home with me. Since I was feeding the collection I figured Id offer her one as well. She took it nice and easy. She then took a few days to chill...or heat. 

Tonight when I got home from work I checked my snakes and found her climbing around her tub. I opened the lid to check her perch numbers and she came out just as tame as the day I brought her home. She seems to be amazingly calm and tame. What really surprises me is that this was after dark and she is super chill. My GTP goes from Jekell to Hyde after dark but not the ETB. The ETB doesn't even shy away from me when you reach or move around her.  

I cant wait to get her nice cage and get her all set up. I hope things continue going well and Im really excited to finally have a ETB. Its been a long time want and I think this one being so well behaved may spoil me for others.

----------

Eavlynn (11-24-2016),_jmcrook_ (11-24-2016)

----------


## Eavlynn

It's amazing that she's so docile! Even after dark. Beautiful with a great personality, you found the perfect ETB  :Smile: 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------

KMG (11-24-2016)

----------


## Panic2336

AMAZING AMAZING AMAZING  !! 
  Beautiful animal, so much to admire she looks gorgeous. She looks just like my boy pretty much same size from what I can tell in the pictures. She has same body structure as my boy, I'm glad my guy is getting better, how old is she? Where you from ?

----------


## Panic2336

AMAZING AMAZING AMAZING  !! 
  Beautiful animal, so much to admire she looks gorgeous. She looks just like my boy pretty much same size from what I can tell in the pictures. She has same body structure as my boy, I'm glad my guy is getting better, how old is she? Where you from ? Please more pictures

----------


## KMG

> AMAZING AMAZING AMAZING  !! 
>   Beautiful animal, so much to admire she looks gorgeous. She looks just like my boy pretty much same size from what I can tell in the pictures. She has same body structure as my boy, I'm glad my guy is getting better, how old is she? Where you from ?


Her previous owner said she was around two years old.  

I'm in Houston, Texas.

I didn't get any more pics yet. When she came out this last time it was dark and she didn't stay out long. I still want to make sure she settles well and I don't cause her any stress. She is also hard to photograph. Like my GTP she is constantly on the move checking things out and climbing around. You should have seen how many bad shots I got while getting the pics I already posted.

----------


## Sallos

Who says the Christmas Season doesn't start until _after_ Thanksgiving?!  What a gift! Congrats.

----------

KMG (11-24-2016)

----------


## KMG

Today when I checked on them the ETB had a nice full movement and was perched perfectly so while in there a snapped this pic.

----------

Eavlynn (11-24-2016),_Fraido_ (11-25-2016),Gio (05-31-2017)

----------


## KMG



----------

Apiratenamedjohn (05-31-2018),_Ashley96_ (11-18-2017),Gio (05-31-2017),_Sauzo_ (05-31-2017),_Starscream_ (05-31-2018)

----------


## Sauzo

Very nice looking. Has he tried to tag you yet?

----------

KMG (05-31-2017)

----------


## KMG

> Very nice looking. Has he tried to tag you yet?


Not once. Hasn't even looked like it wanted to try. It is amazingly chill! 

Hasn't missed a meal and has been a joy to add to the collection.

----------


## Gio

> 


Well done!

I love the setup and the fact it isn't a GTP, which by the way I love too. The ETB's are just a bit of a rare find in collections.

Beautiful snake, I hope you post more pictures this summer.

----------

KMG (05-31-2017)

----------


## Apiratenamedjohn

man, what a great find! awesome snake. I will definitely be following this, an ETB is in the contending for the next addition.

----------


## PiperPython

I just added an ETB as well - however, mine is definitely not as pleasant as yours hahaha - i'm still letting him acclimate before i try to handle though.  Going to give him a full month or 2.

Beautiful snake and setup.  Is that enclosure from PVCCages.com?

----------


## AnnieHeart

Congratulations!!!  :Snake:

----------


## Apiratenamedjohn

Congrats, what an awesome snake youve found.

----------


## Skyrivers

Congratzs! Love her!

----------


## KMG

> I just added an ETB as well - however, mine is definitely not as pleasant as yours hahaha - i'm still letting him acclimate before i try to handle though.  Going to give him a full month or 2.
> 
> Beautiful snake and setup.  Is that enclosure from PVCCages.com?


I am very late but yes that is a PVC Cages enclosure. Both my ETB and GTP have one. They are great.

----------

